# What the???



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

It's funny to think anyone else wouldn't look twice at that.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

That right there has to be the engineering feat of the week.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

It's been a crazy week seeing crap like this...lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That's how Homer told him to fix it...
Sold him everything he needed...


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Wholly **** all that is missing is some #8 fencing wire and ducktape


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Bahaha, creative to say the least...but I bet it works.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Outstanding. Hat's off the that idea.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

How is it assembled? ?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That silcock has a male thread. They must of removed the handle and guts and threaded the silcock in its place. It worked I tested it lol...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm surprised that the threads from the old silcock matched up so it could be rigged up. Don't think that would be possible on a frost proof without an odd adapter. I guess home depot didn't want to sell them just a washer to get that silcock to stop dripping.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the experts at depot can figure out everything


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

It has to be soldered together.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Is that still considered a frost free??? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Doesn't shutoff in the wall and drain out excess. No vacuum breaker. I wonder what's up with that wire going into the pvc in the ground.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I was kidding. It looks like original one is a frost free. It's obviously not anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I see whatcha did there. Reminds me of my trailer park fixing days.


----------

